# Sweet Beau



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beau (at that time Buster) came to us by way of Copper'sMom on October 9, 2009, who generously donated her time to pull him from a kill shelter and bring him down to Georgia to me. I was just going to foster for a week or two while a rescue/foster home was lined up. After two weeks, I was hooked and talked Jim into allowing him to join our crew. He fit in beautifully.

Beau quickly discovered one of the squeaky balls lying around the house and from thenceforth, you never saw him without one in his mouth. He would only drop it to use the bathroom or if it rolled out of his mouth while he slept. With a good diet and supplements, Beau's hair started softening up and became softy and shiny and he added a little bounce to his walk. With his quiet way of asking you to tug on his ball, and then sliding into the chair next to you just so he could be touching you, he really wormed his way into both mine and Jim's hearts. Jim said many times Beau was an example of the perfect dog. 

Beau blessed our lives for a short 7 months. Less than six weeks ago he was diagnosed with cancer but until yesterday, he never really let it get him down. He loved us unconditionally, his squeaky ball, and his food and treats, in that order. We both miss him terribly. 

Carol--I know your Beau was waiting to welcome him. Thank you for the advice over the past several weeks, especially the help-em-up harness. It allowed us to help Beau and is now helping us assist one of our other seniors. Teresa--Thank you for the love and care you showed Beau and your willingness to go back to the shelter and bring this sweet boy to us.

Run free, Beau--mom and dad will always love you and will never forget you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Beau......so glad he was able to live the last few months of his life being loved!!

RIP sweet Beau.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

We are truley blessed to have them no matter how short the time. Run free sweet Beau!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

RIP Beau. Run free and happily. Look for my buddy Caesar. Tell him I love him and miss him.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet handsome boy Beau. Thank you for taking him on for the short 7 months you had him. These Golden guys and gals certainly worm their way into your heart really quick. No matter how much time we are blessed with their companionship, it is never enough. RIP Beau.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thankyou for giving him such a loving home the last 7 months of his time on earth. So sorry for your loss....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Beau, a handsome boy, and sad that you could not have had more time together, but i'm sure that those 7 months were packed with love and left you with so many golden memories.

Run free and sleep softly Beau


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Bless beautiful Beau and may he now run free and forever at the Bridge. Thank you and bless you for giving him a home and love for the rest of his life. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart.........and yours too for showing him a lifetime of love and family in 7 short months! Godspeed sweet boy, and big big hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless you and your Hubby for loving Beau-such a SPECIAL BOY,
AND Beau you were loved by so many on this forum!!!!!
RIP, Dear Sweet Beau and run and play with Carol's Beau and my dogs, too,
Mimi, Gizmo, Munchkin and Snobear.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Beau. Thank you for giving him such a wonderful 7 months. My own Beau, and Barkley, have probably already met your Beau and they are playing, healthy and whole now.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to read of Beau's passing. That sweet loving face touched me deeply and if there had been any way to make it happen, he would have spent his time with me. Thank you for loving him and making his last days happy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Aloha & Godspeed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

What a beautiful boy and what beautiful parents he had!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

am so sorry to hear about Beau. I remember when you decided that he was no longer a foster, but a member of the family w going to stay. Such a sweet boy, and a wonderful family he got. Thank you for loving him and caring for him in the time he had left.

My thoughts are with you, as I know how much you miss him. I hope it helps to know that Beau is playing with all of our pups at the Bridge, and happily watching you and your pups with a loving heart.

RIP sweet Beau, you are loved.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to read that your Beau passed on. He certainly got to know what love was and the enjoyment that life can bring. Even though he only had a short time with you I am sure it was meant to be that he was able to come to you and live out his remaining life in love and comfort.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'm glad he got to spend the rest of his time enjoying some great folks and a nice squeaky ball.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Beau. I'm glad you were able to make his last few months his best ever.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My sincere condolences. Hopefully you will find peace in knowing you made his final few months his best months.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, thank you for giving him a family to love and be loved by.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Run swiftly at the bridge sweet Beau.

I am so sorry to hear you lost Beau after 7 short months, but blessings to you for showing Beau your love during that time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Terry,

I am so sorry about the loss of Beau. Since reading this I havent stopped crying because I know my Beau welcomed him with a new ball and they are running and playing together not needing their harnesses anymore. I am sorry your time wasnt longer but the time he was with you, I know he was loved and spoiled. Glad that the harness is helping another one of your babies. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful boy Beau was. Thank you for giving him so much love and happiness his last months. His smile is so gorgeous.
Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Beau. Though your time together was short, you gave that sweet boy a lifetime of love. ((HUGS))


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear dear Beau has gone to the Rainbow bridge.He was blessed to have you in his live if only for a short while.Thankyou for giving him a loving home.RIP Dear Beau.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for giving him those wonderful 7 months and for being with him until the end...I'm so very sorry for your lose, but I'm so glad he had you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Terry called me yesterday since she realized I hadn't been online.
I am heartbroken.

I am so sorry for Terry and Jim and Beau. ACC posted him last October in a plea for someone to rescue him. His owners knew he was at that shelter for 17 days and would not reclaim him since the shelter would fine them for him running loose again. He was a dirty, matted mess. No way he got those dreadlocks at the shelter. He was unclaimed treasure.

I had the pleasure of visiting Terry and JIm and their crew a few weeks ago. It was a wonderful visit. The dogs have the run of the house and a dog door into the back yard, but they all chose to be wherever we were.

Beau and Maggie waited for me outside the bathroom door that night and immediately went to bed with me. I slept with Maggie curled up at my back and lovely Beau next to me with my arm around him.: Summer joined us in the middle of the night when a storm started. It was wonderful to be so surrounded by love.

Terry and Jim are wonderful people. Beau was blessed to spend his last days with them and I know they were the best months of his life.

I have had and lost three dogs in the last 8 years. They were all senior rescues. It is a truly hard thing to do. They were wonderful and we loved each other dearly, but I have to admit - Beau was simply the most loving, people attached dog I have ever had the pleasure of knowing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Terry,
you, Jim and of course Beau have been in my thoughts these last few days. I'll be helping with a transport with 1 or 2 dogs on Thursday. It is in Beau's honor.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

0 God, you created all that is, and you love all that you have made: we come to you this day in grief and with thanksgiving.

We grieve the death of our beloved Beau, who has been our companion on the way, and we thank you for the gift of his presence among us as an effective sign of the richness of your creation and of the generosity of your love; through Jesus Christ our Savior, who lives and reigns with you and the Holy Spirit, one God, now and for ever. Amen.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

They become so special so quickly and are never with us nearly long enough. Especially in the case of your sweet Beau. I see in this forum that my Belle has a lot of wonderful company at Rainbow Bridge. I thank God often for these wonderful friends He has blessed us with and for whatever time we get to spend with them.
Beau, was so lucky to spend his last days being so loved by you


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Beau would say: It was a pleasure to meet you guys - You always loved me unconditionally, you played tug with me when I wanted too and you always had a lovely ball for me. Really - It was a pleasure to meet you, even if it was just for this short time..Thank you.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

turtle66 said:


> Beau would say: It was a pleasure to meet you guys - You always loved me unconditionally, you played tug with me when I wanted too and you always had a lovely ball for me. Really - It was a pleasure to meet you, even if it was just for this short time..Thank you.


What a wonderful thing to say, I never quite can find the right words in times of grief, but to me, this says it all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Turtle*

Turtle

I agree with Kathi -you certainly have a way with words and what a beautiful and truthful thing to say and I do believe that Sweet Beau would say that!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

To Hali's Mom and to Karen 519:

Thank you! You made me feel good, especially since I am trying to find the right words in my second language.

Heike


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I want to thank you and your husband for having such kind and open hearts and for giving Beau the most wonderful 7 months I'm sure he's ever known.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry. I hope Beau is having a good time at the bridge! Hugs to you and your dear hubby.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

RIP Sweet Beau. Your story brought tears to my eyes. Bless you for making the last months of his life filled with love.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful boy and how happy you made his last months. I knew he felt wanted and loved. Abd how happy he was those last months. When you think of him, think of the joy, love and happiness you gave him, and that he returned.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Beau. You gave beautiful Beau a very loving home at a time he was in need of love and affection.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this post until today. Run like the wind Sweet Beau, you're free of pain now. I hope you've met up with my Sam as well as the other beloved Bridge pets that have gone before you. 

Time is relative...to have been loved thoroughly and deeply is what's important...and you, sweet boy were both.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beau was a wonderful dog and Jim and Terry are beyond wonderful.

Beau was pulled from the Anderson, SC shelter in October 2009 after being there 17 days - his owners knew he was there and wouldn't reclaim him. 
His life became what it should always have been and then some.:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry that you had such a short time with Beau. I am so so sorry for your loss. He left this earth knowing what love is and Im sure that he had the best time of his life for those 7 months. You and your husband were his angels. RIP sweet guy xxoo


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thankfully he didn't suffer and you gave him the perfect home as he gave you perfect love. They really are never with us long enough.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone, for your thoughts. Today reading the other posts of missing loved ones hit kind of like a punch in the gut--I sure miss my sweet boy Beau and have a hard time believing he is gone. Thank you especially for the thoughts below. 

_Beau would say: It was a pleasure to meet you guys - You always loved me unconditionally, you played tug with me when I wanted too and you always had a lovely ball for me. Really - It was a pleasure to meet you, even if it was just for this short time..Thank you. _

_Time is relative...to have been loved thoroughly and deeply is what's important...and you, sweet boy were both. _

Teresa, thank you for those pics of Beau, even the shelter ones. Reminded me of how beautiful Beau became and how far good food and a little TLC can go, even in a short period of time. Hope y'all don't mind me sharing a few more--if you look closely in the last two you will see his beloved squeaky ball.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He sure was a handsome boy...lucky to have been loved by you and you are lucky to have been loved by him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That dear boy sure did love you two. A big boy with a huge heart. he needed you two to share his love with. I truly don't think he was loved before you.

The pics with his squeaky ball make me smile. Until I met him at your house, I really didn't realize how very much he loved them. "I'll hold it - you pull okay".
That was a too cute little quirk.:smooch:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP Beau...your were so lucky to have one another if even for a short time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know how hard dealing with losing Beau is, but the most important thing is this:

Yes, his coat was prettier and he looked much more cared for (because he was) but the most dramatic change is in Beau's face and demeanor. He went from unloved, unwanted and unclaimed to loved and treasured. How wonderful that he got to experience such unconditional love and affection.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Terry, I haven't been on the board much lately, and missed this thread. Reading it now, through tears, shows me how lucky Beau was. coppers-mom nailed it when she compared the pictures that show a depressed, confused matted puppy and then a happy, clean, ball-toting lover boy. We are so blessed when they enter our lives, and share their love. Don't worry. You'll see him again when you pick him up at the Rainbow Bridge. 


God Bless ya, Beau. Play hard, and tell Gracie "Hi" for me.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

There's nothing more that I can really add to this thread--Jealous1--you and Beau were soooo lucky to have found each other. You both have enriched each other's lives a thousand-fold. You are blessed.

Coppers-Mom--God Bless you for helping Buster/Beau find a perfect home--a perfect final resting place with a beautiful loving family.

This thread is profoundly sad--(and yes, I'm crying, too)--but I am so thankful that Beau crossed paths with you both.

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol and Terry*

*Carol and Terry:*

You are both *DOG ANGELS *and because of you, Beau KNEW what REAL LOVE was!!! 

Beau's thread back in October 2009 is one of my very favorites!!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Beau...he was truly loved while he was here...run free Beau with all the other pups who went before you....you will be missed!!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Run free and play hard sweet Beau... thank you for taking him in your home


----------

